# Roy King - Silver.



## Chopper Harris (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Folks,

First post.

I have a rectangular 1970's, Silver - Roy King that I'd like to clean.

The lacquer is a bit thin and flaky in places and I'd like to dismantle the piece.

I wondered if anyone is familiar with this make, if so, do you know how

to properly remove the winding crown, so that I can remove the 'glass' and movement.

The watch works well and keeps good time.

Would replacement 'glass' be difficult to source?

It's a lovely piece bought for me around 1974/5.

Any advice would be very gratefully received.

Cheers.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

You had better address this to the Watchmaking and Repairs methinks


----------



## Chopper Harris (Mar 19, 2018)

Will do.

Thank you.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pictures of the front and back will help.


----------

